# Sage Barista Express , Repeat Issue, Multiple Machines, Steam/Brew Selector



## markthorpw (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a Sage Barista Express, (Iv'e had multiple,) and after approx 6 months the Brew/Steam/Water selector stops working / jams , and Steam / water will exit the brewed regardless of position.

Iv'e had multiple Sage Engineers (Coffee classic ) out, and luckilly lakeland have also been good in exchanging the faulty machines.

I clean the machine weekly with cleaning tablets / descaler.

Is this an issue that anyone else has experienced ? is it a problem with the design of the valve / switch. ?

This is the 5th time now, and I've confidence in the machine. I'm guessing the Dual Boiler would be better with no selector switch but at twice the price its difficult to swallow.

Is there an alternate I should be considering ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

markthorpw said:


> Is this an issue that anyone else has experienced ? is it a problem with the design of the valve / switch. ?
> 
> This is the 5th time now, and I've confidence in the machine. I'm guessing the Dual Boiler would be better with no selector switch but at twice the price its difficult to swallow.
> 
> Is there an alternate I should be considering ?


Well I think after multiple (more than 3?) machines with the same problem....it's a pretty safe bet there's something wrong with the design/components used. What I fail to understand is how Lakeland could be stupid enough to include it in it's lifetime warranty program. There was a store in USA that did for a while, but they soon stopped doing that.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

5th time? ! That's a better advert for Lakeland than it is for the Barista Express! I think if I were in your shoes I'd want to pack it in and ask for a refund. If that was not possible, and I ended up with another brand new machine I'd sell it unopened and get something else. I would feel uneasy selling a repaired machine but BNIB ought to be free of conscience issues (especially if warranty is transferable).

There are lots of satisfied Sage DB owners here but that is a different machine and more expensive as you say. Although the warranty from Lakeland has proved well worthwhile I too would find buying a more expensive model from the same manufacturer a bitter pill.

5 chances is about 3 more than most people are prepared to give!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

markthorpw said:


> I clean the machine weekly with cleaning tablets / descaler.


What water are you using?

Unless it is extremely hard I think weekly descaling is excessive. Either way it is unlikely to be related to the issue.

As Dave has said it sounds like a fundamental design issue if you've had multiple machines with the same problem.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Unless the excessive descaling has dissolved the switch innards (seems unlikely though)


----------



## markthorpw (Jan 21, 2014)

risky said:


> What water are you using?
> 
> Unless it is extremely hard I think weekly descaling is excessive. Either way it is unlikely to be related to the issue.
> 
> As Dave has said it sounds like a fundamental design issue if you've had multiple machines with the same problem.


I am in a hard water area, and have increased the frequency of cleaning , based on the previous issues (and on the advice of the coffee classic engineer)

If I recall correctly and I may be completely wrong ?!? I think the engineer mentioned it was like a sprung or solenoid type ball bearing valve/switch ?

It now appears that Lakeland may have gone back on there original statement to exchange or refund and now are insisting on another repair attempt.. I'll try and keep people up to date..

Out of interest does anybody have any contact details of customer care / technical at Sage Appliances other than their webform ( I prefer direct comms )


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I'd suggest using bottled to avoid the scaling issue.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tell Lakeland to naff off.The machines not fitter the purpose intended and you will settle for nothing less than a full refund without question. They will back peddle and pay up, then go any buy something else.....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, you have a fair 'not fit for purpose' argument if you have been through that many machines, a lot of retailers just ignore the 'not fit for purpose' argument as its not really enforced in any proper manner. But I get the impression Lakeland are better than most, try pushing for it and see what happens.


----------



## markthorpw (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like even Sage engineer is suggesting a refund due to the hardness of water in my area... (Always used jug filtered water in the machine) So will have to go back to lakeland and see if they will change stance on the refund.

I feel its a design issue with the steam/brew selector valve/switch and the ability to clean it. I'm assuming the DB is better in this respect, and as much as id love to try one, I don't feel I can justify or risk the double price point.

Drawing Board .. Back to ... :S


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is the best result for you......tell Sage based upon the engineers report, that they requested, you want out of Sage altogether and if they do not offer, that they will because sage will refund them, press them. Take your money and buy I hate using the word 'proper' machinery. You still need to learn the art of shot preparation whatever machine you use.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi guys - first post here based on this thread.

I have had the barista express since mid December , purchased from Lakeland. I have suffered the same encounter for the second time yesterday.

First machine 1 month in - steam from the head. Lakelands replaced no questions asked- even though j couldn't find my receipt so kudos.

Now the second machine little over a month later has suffered the same fate.

My water is hard but not overly hard. I was using bottled water in the first machine & the second reverted to tap water.

I'm in 2 minds if I should get a refund or a replacement.

The machine itself is very well thought out, efficient when working- great espresso.

Grinder can be slightly inconsistent and requires adjustments but could be based on heat of beans.

The steam wand takes a while to get to pressure but gives great results. When working!

I paid £649 & have a spare iberitial MC2 grinder tucked away- any recommendations if I was to refund?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How many times do you have to be smacked in the face with a wet kipper then!


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Haha .... Depends what I was receiving Inbetween the smacks









its a tough debate! I have little experience with other machines within this price range (£700) to base my decision.

*the barista express is superior to my gaggia baby & mc2 grinder I used to use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, time to be serious. In my humble, the Sage machines are good value on paper, but, as time goes on, they seem to have consistent failures, often linked the complicated electrics. If you turn your back on Sage, then looking at BellaBarista for example, there are several machines there for £700. They are more traditional espresso machines that require manual input where the Sage offers electronic gadgetry. But if you ask yourself if you are prepared to learn your craft, then you will make far better coffee. This one stands out to me, and comes with a 2 year warranty

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bezzera-unica.html


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

This is on my list. I've been looking at the Isomac range - millennium , possibly a Tea III.... It's hard to find accurate information about the reliability. I Found plenty of threads on the older models that's sent so much!


----------

